# clutch high?



## wilbs137 (Feb 22, 2005)

hey! i have a 98 altima, thats standard, obviously. the cluth release is really high, almost to the top of the pedal. is that just an altima thing, or is it just my car? orrr, is it my clutch going? i got the car 20000 miles ago, when it had 107,000, and the clutch was the same. just spend 2500 on front end repair from an accident, so hopefully i don't have to get a new clutch any time soon! anyone else have this experience?!


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

my 04 has a high release point as well


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Check the fluid level and try rebleeding the clutch at the slave cylinder. You may have a problem in the clutch master or slave cylinders. This may fix it or it is possible the clutch disc may pretty much be done.

Troy


----------

